# aptoide alternative..??



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

Any suggestions for an app like the above where I can download paid-for apps? Thx


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You want to download free Android Apps that are normally paid?


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes masterchief


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That is an illegal action to download free items which are intended to be paid for.

The only way to get those apps are to pay for them like you should be.

_Thread closed._


----------

